# all slavic: dežujem, dežuješ, snežim, snežiš



## iezik

The verbs deževati (rain) and snežiti (snow) are usually impersonal, but not always:

*Dežujem *v duši (Silva Langenfus)
Hvala ti, nevihta. Ko končamo, lahko *dežuješ*, kolikor hočeš! (Newspaper Primorske)
Nocoj *snežim *krhke metulje tišine. (1mamamia) 
Sneg kam si šel? zakaj *snežiš *v NY? (Anya)

In poetry and other similar genres, the usage of the first and the second person is easy to find for Slovene. I believe that the following English glosses are not valid (or at least not common) English sentences, but I wonder whether similar glosses in Slavic languages would be valid:

*I rain in my soul.
*Thank you, storm. Afterwards, you can rain as much as you want.
*Tonight I snow fragile butterflies of silence.
*Snow, where have you gone? Why do you snow in NY?


----------



## Awwal12

I'm afraid that in Russian the very verbs 'to rain' or 'to snow' just don't exist.


----------



## ahvalj

Awwal12 said:


> I'm afraid that in Russian the very verbs 'to rain' or 'to snow' just don't exist.


Good news for you: _дождить_ (http://dic.academic.ru/searchall.php?SWord=дождить&from=ru&to=xx&submitFormSearch=Найти&stype=0) and _снежить_ (http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/1032122).

They are, however, rare and almost always impersonal.


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> Good news for you: _дождить_ (http://dic.academic.ru/searchall.php?SWord=дождить&from=ru&to=xx&submitFormSearch=Найти&stype=0) and _снежить_ (http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/1032122).
> 
> They are, however, rare and almost always impersonal.


And bad News: Ushakov's dictionary is outdated since long ago.  And even in it "дождить" is marked either as outdated (!) bookish or as colloquial (?).


----------



## ahvalj

Awwal12 said:


> And bad News: Ushakov's dictionary is outdated since long ago.  And even in it "дождить" is marked either as outdated (!) bookish or as colloquial (?).


Yet they do exist, contrary to the post #2.


----------



## oveka

Ukrainian:
Йде дощ, пада дощ = *дощить*            It's raining
Пішов дощ і йде = *задощило*             The rain and leaves
Пішов сніг і не перестає = *засніжило* Snow and fails


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*pršeti* (prším, pršíš, prší, pršíme, ...);
*sněžiti* (sněžím, sněžíš, sněží, sněžíme, ...);

Usually impersonal prší, sněží, but in poetry the usage of the first and the second person is not uncommon.

*Prším* Ti do Tvé náruče, vsakuji do Tvé kůže, ...
V tichém snu ti *sněžím* po vločkách, ...

Also the rain and snow can be personified:

 Do dlaní mi *sněžíš*. (you snow in my palms)
A ty pořád *sněžíš*!

In the Bible (Kralická), Isaiah, 64th chapter:

6. Ačkoli jsme jako nečistý my všickni, a jako roucho ohyzdné všecky  spravedlnosti naše. Pročež *pršíme* jako list my všickni, a nepravosti  naše jako vítr zachvacují nás.

...we all shrivel up like a leaf, and like the wind our sins sweep us away
 ...we all do fade as a leaf, ...


----------



## iezik

*Awwal12, **ahvalj*, thanks for discussion.
It appears that in Russian as written in Ukraine, the word *дождить* is rather common. Google offers plenty of weather forecasts of the form "Завтра в Украине будет дождить", "В Украине тепло и дождит". But my proficiency in Russian is too low to find out whether they would use any non-impersonal constructions. Can you imagine extending the meaning of *дождить* out of area of weather?


----------



## bibax

You can find the following examples:

*Дождишь* отрадой красоты? _(В.Соколовский, поэт пушкинской эпохи).

_Ночка весенняя, что же ты *снежишь*?


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*pršať *= to rain (*prší* = it's raining)
It can also mean "to fall heavily like rain" (according to _Krátky slovník slovenského jazyka 4_), e.g. _lístie prší zo stromov_ (leaves are falling from trees), _strely pršali zo všetkých strán_ (shots were falling/coming from all directions)...

*snežiť* = to snow (*sneží* = it's snowing)
Also - "to manifest as a defect of a TV image" - e.g. _obrazovka sneží_ (_lit._ a screen is snowing)


----------



## bibax

A kde je užití těchto sloves v 1. a 2. osobě?

Jako například: *Pršíš *pokojom do mojej duše.


----------



## Awwal12

iezik said:


> *Awwal12, **ahvalj*, thanks for discussion.
> It appears that in Russian as written in Ukraine, the word *дождить* is rather common. Google offers plenty of weather forecasts of the form "Завтра в Украине будет дождить", "В Украине тепло и дождит". But my proficiency in Russian is too low to find out whether they would use any non-impersonal constructions. Can you imagine extending the meaning of *дождить* out of area of weather?


Ukrainian Russian has its distinctive features (mostly due to the interference with Ukrainian), yes. It's also noteworthy that in Russian Russian (heheh) you'll almost always hear "НА Украине" instead of "в Украине" in the first place.


----------



## Azori

bibax said:


> A kde je užití těchto sloves v 1. a 2. osobě?
> 
> Jako například: *Pršíš *pokojom do mojej duše.


Such usage can be found in literature - e.g. from a poem here:





> Som oblakom a prším


(I am a cloud and I'm raining)


----------



## oveka

So people say  "Завтра в Украине будет дождь", "Тепло и дождь"
So TV and ...  "Завтра в Украине будет дождить", "В Украине тепло и дождит"


----------



## MasterPolish

In Polish:
deszczyć – deszczy (3rd p.sg.)
śnieżyć – śnieży (3rd p.sg.)

The first one is nearly totally obsolete/dialectal nowadays.
The second one is sometimes used to describe "ants on the screen", when u are regulating an old TV and u have this noise and grey hardcore on the screen.
→ Ekran telewizora śnieży.

Haven't found a single instance of either of them in anything else than 3rd p.sg.


----------



## bibax

IMHO in the poetry it is always possible to say something like:

Sněžíš mi do duše. Śnieżysz mi do duszy. ... (you are snowing in my soul)

or

Sněž, sněhu, sněž! Śnież, śniegu, śnież! (like Duj, větře, duj!) ... (snow, Snow, snow!)


----------



## oveka

Awwal12 said:


> Ukrainian Russian has its distinctive features (mostly due to the interference with Ukrainian), yes. It's also noteworthy that in Russian Russian (heheh) you'll almost always hear  instead of  in the first place.


We differentiate: "на Україні" - area; "в Україні" - state. You do not distinguish.


----------



## DJ_MW

They're always impersonal in Serbian.


----------



## Maroseika

Awwal12 said:


> Ushakov's dictionary is outdated since long ago.  And even in it "дождить" is marked either as outdated (!) bookish or as colloquial (?).


I think there is some confusion. Ushakov marks the word *дождить *outdated and bookish only when used in the personal constructions (небо дождило or небо дождило изморосью). 
In the impersonal sense both *дождить *and *снежить *still can be found in any contemporary Russian dictionary.


----------



## Словеса

Maroseika said:


> In the impersonal sense both *дождить *and *снежить *still can be found in any contemporary Russian dictionary.


For me, заснежило чего-то or вчера дождило весь день come naturally (no Ukrainian ancestry). Though I acknowledge I see no significant difference with the expressions идёт снег and идёт дождь. The first two are gentler, perhaps, I mean less business-like.


----------



## thegreathoo

DJ_MW said:


> They're always impersonal in Serbian.



In BCS

For rain: kiši (it rains), pljušti (it pours)
For snow: veje (falls like snow)


----------



## Словеса

Словеса said:


> For me, заснежило чего-то or вчера дождило весь день come naturally (no Ukrainian ancestry). Though I acknowledge I see no significant difference with the expressions идёт снег and идёт дождь. The first two are gentler, perhaps, I mean less business-like.


The difference between the situations themselves may be not significant, as I said, when both are the same situation that is described with the two expressions, but the difference between the expressions is significant: as it often happens, I have mistaken the first for the second. "Идёт дождь" or "дождь идёт" ("the rain goes", but it is perceived as impersonal pretty well) has a general signification, meaning it is used for all types of rain. Дождило would be used as a more general description instead of моросило (an impersonal verb for a light rain, to my knowledge it's not used for anything else), but not instead of лило (another impersonal verb that has a general meaning 'to pour', but here describes ливень, a heavy rain meaning a rain with many heavy drops). By the way, there are many more impersonal verbs for different rains, like поливало, капало (с неба капало), пролилось etc, which may even not have a standard meaning attached to a type of rain, but instead be used metaphorically per the situation. About the same situation with snow, it also has many words for it, like the impersonal verb мело for метель (a lot of whirling snow and strong wind).


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*

There is a verb *врне* (vrne) ['vr̩nɛ] which means _"falling something numerous from the sky"; "rains", "raining", "snowing", "hailing"._
The verb *снежи* (sneži) ['snɛʒi] means _"falling snow", "snowing"._

*rain* = дожд (dožd) [dɔʒd] _noun_
Врне. (Vrne.) - If not said what, the first thought is _"raining"; "It's raining."_
Врне дожд. (Vrne dožd.) - _"It's raining."_

*snow* = снег (sneg) [snɛk] _noun_
Снежи. (Sneži.) - _"It's snowing."_
Врне снег. (Vrne sneg.) - _"It's snowing."_

*hail* = град (grad) [grad] _noun_
Врне град. (Vrne grad.) -_ "It's hailing."_


----------

